# Italia - Polonia: 7 settembre 2018 ore 20:30. Tv e Steaming.



## admin (3 Settembre 2018)

Primo impegno per la nazionale italiana allenata da Roberto Mancini in Nations League. Gli azzurri affronteranno la Polonia.

Italia - Polonia si giocherà il 7 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.

Dove vedere Italia - Polonia in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai ed in streaming sui servizi online dell'emittente.

Seguiranno news e commenti

News e info sul gruppo dell'Italia QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/nations-league-lega-gruppo-3-a-vt67159.html


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Primo impegno per la nazionale italiana allenata da Roberto Mancini in Nations League. Gli azzurri affronteranno la Polonia.
> 
> Italia - Polonia si giocherà il 7 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.
> 
> ...



Scusate la mia estrema ignoranza, ma ancora non l'ho capita sta cosa: sono partite di qualificazione per gli Europei o semplici amichevoli?


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia estrema ignoranza, ma ancora non l'ho capita sta cosa: sono partite di qualificazione per gli Europei o semplici amichevoli?



---) http://www.milanworld.net/nations-league-2018-sorteggio-gironi-squadre-date-vt57649.html


----------



## Mika (3 Settembre 2018)

Io spero che non si facciano esperimenti in questa manifestazione, se dovessimo vincere la Lega A andremmo direttamente agli europei senza fare le qualificazioni e siccome sono tutte partite di andata e ritorno e non gare secche e siccome dura solo un anno magari...


----------



## 7vinte (3 Settembre 2018)

Dentro la formazione per l'Europeo:

Donnarumma
Zappacosta (Conti imfortuanto) Bonucci Romagnoli Criscito
Benassi (Verratti infortunato) Jorgingo Barella 
Chiesa Balo Insigne


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Settembre 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io spero che non si facciano esperimenti in questa manifestazione, se dovessimo vincere la Lega A andremmo direttamente agli europei senza fare le qualificazioni e siccome sono tutte partite di andata e ritorno e non gare secche e siccome dura solo un anno magari...



In realtà non c'è in palio qualificazione diretta agli Europei, ma solo un posto negli spareggi per andare agli Europei


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia estrema ignoranza, ma ancora non l'ho capita sta cosa: sono partite di qualificazione per gli Europei o semplici amichevoli?



Sono amichevoli ma con le squadre che sono state divise in tante leghe in modo tale che ogni nazionale possa giocare solo contro avversarie della propria fascia del ranking (non assisteremo più ad isignificanti spagna - san marino 11-0 giusto per intenderci , visto che le due nazionali in questione appartengono e leghe/fasce diverse).
Ogni lega,4 in tutto, è composta da 4 gironi.
Le 4 vincenti dei gironi della lega A a giugno si giocheranno il titolo nations league, un trofeo comunque non ufficiale al pari di mondiali ed europei. Sempre a giugno anche le altre leghe decreteranno le altre 3 vincenti attraverso semifinali e finali. Ci saranno poi tra le 4 leghe anche promosse e retrocesse in base al rendimento (le ultime di ogni girone retrocedono, le prime salgono di livello) nelle gare di andata e ritorno e delle relative classifiche di gruppo.
Le 4 vincenti delle 4 leghe avranno poi un posto garantito per i play-off per accedere agli europei oltre alle 20 che ci arriveranno con le qualificazioni.
Scopo della manifestazione è evitare amichevoli inutili e mantenere sempre alto il livello anche nelle presunte amchevoli tra nazionali che ormai avevano stufato i tifosi perchè li privavano dei relativi campionati e delle coppe veri.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono amichevoli ma con le squadre che sono state divise in tante leghe in modo tale che ogni nazionale possa giocare solo contro avversarie della propria fascia del ranking (non assisteremo più ad isignificanti spagna - san marino 11-0 giusto per intenderci , visto che le due nazionali in questione appartengono e leghe/fasce diverse).
> Ogni lega,4 in tutto, è composta da 4 gironi.
> Le 4 vincenti dei gironi della lega A a giugno si giocheranno il titolo nations league, un trofeo comunque non ufficiale al pari di mondiali ed europei. Sempre a giugno anche le altre leghe decreteranno le altre 3 vincenti attraverso semifinali e finali. Ci saranno poi tra le 4 leghe anche promosse e retrocesse in base al rendimento (le ultime di ogni girone retrocedono, le prime salgono di livello) nelle gare di andata e ritorno e delle relative classifiche di gruppo.
> Le 4 vincenti delle 4 leghe avranno poi un posto garantito per i play-off per accedere agli europei oltre alle 20 che ci arriveranno con le qualificazioni.
> Scopo della manifestazione è evitare amichevoli inutili e mantenere sempre alto il livello anche nelle presunte amchevoli tra nazionali che ormai avevano stufato i tifosi perchè li privavano dei relativi campionati e delle coppe veri.



Ah perfetto, grazie mille.


----------



## Mika (4 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2018)

*La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Mediaset (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Criscito; Bernardeschi, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Balotelli, Insigne.*


----------



## koti (5 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Mediaset (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Criscito; Bernardeschi, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Balotelli, Insigne.*



Chi mi spiega Pellegrini titolare, che nella Roma è una roba oscena, piuttosto che un Bonaventura o un Barella?


----------



## alcyppa (5 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Chi mi spiega Pellegrini titolare, che nella Roma è una roba oscena, piuttosto che un Bonaventura o un Barella?



Ma meglio così.
Meno i nostri mettono piede in nazionale meglio è.


----------



## koti (6 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma meglio così.
> Meno i nostri mettono piede in nazionale meglio è.



Haha, hai ragione anche tu, solo che fa strano vedere titolare uno che non gioca neanche nel proprio club e l'unica volta che è stato messo in campo è stato disastroso (primo tempo con l'Atalanta).


----------



## tifosa asRoma (6 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Chi mi spiega Pellegrini titolare, che nella Roma è una roba oscena, piuttosto che un Bonaventura o un Barella?



Roba oscena per un tempo giocato( da schifo) con l'atalanta ? Stranamente le altre partite non le ha giocate eppure chi ha giocato al suo posto è stato ugualmente osceno, cosa che fa pensare che il problema non siano i singoli ma la totale confusione che regna all'interno della squadra attualmente. Pellegrini ha 22 anni deve crescere, non so se diventerà mai un campione, ma è un buon centrocampista che può tranquillamente giocare titolare nella nazionale , almeno in questa nazionale.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Mediaset (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Criscito; Bernardeschi, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Balotelli, Insigne.*


Interessante Bernardeschi a centrocampo. Per il resto concordo, ma avrei preferito Barella a Pellegrini. Romagnoli meglio di Chiellini, ma chiello gobbo quindi...


----------



## 7vinte (6 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Primo impegno per la nazionale italiana allenata da Roberto Mancini in Nations League. Gli azzurri affronteranno la Polonia.
> 
> Italia - Polonia si giocherà il 7 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Mediaset (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Criscito; Bernardeschi, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Balotelli, Insigne.*



Nel complesso, mi sembra una buona formazione; personalmente avrei tolto l’uomo bicentenario Chiellini per far spazio, anche in ottica futura, a Romagnoli e avrei messo Immobile al posto di Balotelli!


----------



## odasensei (6 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Mediaset (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Criscito; Bernardeschi, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Balotelli, Insigne.*



Mah, avrei messo Bonaventura al posto di Bernardeschi, soprattutto perchè Balo non è uno che sta fisso in area e Jack avrebbe potuto approfittarne inserendosi negli spazi lasciati da Mario e comunque con questo centrocampo Belotti mi sembrava un nome più coerente
Ma tanto Mancini fa ******


----------



## Black (6 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Mediaset (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Criscito; Bernardeschi, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Balotelli, Insigne.*



l'unico interesse che ho per queste inutili partite è che non si infortunino giocatori del Milan. Per cui sono contento di vedere che gioca solo Donnarumma e gli altri non sprecano energie inutili


----------



## koti (6 Settembre 2018)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Roba oscena per un tempo giocato( da schifo) con l'atalanta ? Stranamente le altre partite non le ha giocate eppure chi ha giocato al suo posto è stato ugualmente osceno, cosa che fa pensare che il problema non siano i singoli ma la totale confusione che regna all'interno della squadra attualmente. Pellegrini ha 22 anni deve crescere, non so se diventerà mai un campione, ma è un buon centrocampista che può tranquillamente giocare titolare nella nazionale , almeno in questa nazionale.



Credevo che in nazionale dovessero giocare i migliori e non le giovani promesse in ombra nel proprio club ma che magari un giorno diventeranno qualcuno. Pellegrini nella Roma viene da una stagione anonima, è panchinaro e probabilmente continuerà ad esserlo in quanto coperto da Cristante, Pastore, N'Zonzi e De Rossi.


----------



## koti (6 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Mediaset (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Criscito; Bernardeschi, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Chiesa, Balotelli, Insigne.*



.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni dal CorSera*


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dal CorSera*



Santo cielo ma che razza di schifo è oggi la nazionale italiana?  centrocampo da EL a stento..


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dal CorSera*



Gagliardini mezz'ala ce lo vedo male ma molto male. Perchè non barella?
Comunque servono pazienza e programmazione , se questi ragazzi non crescono l'italia non ha futuro.
Mi auguro che giocatori come barella possano finire in qualche big per diventare i pilastri della nazionale.
Piccolo appunto su rugani : ma non si rende conto che si sta bruciando???


----------



## koti (7 Settembre 2018)

Una squadra del genere in campionato farebbe fatica a qualificarsi per l'Europa league.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2018)

*Ufficiali:

Italia (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Biraghi; Gagliardini, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Bernardeschi, Balotelli, Insigne.

Polonia (4-4-1-1): Fabianski; Bereszynski, Glik, Bednarek, Reca; Blaszczykowski, Krychowiak, Klich, Kurzawa; Zielinski; Lewandowski.*


----------



## 7vinte (7 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Italia (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Biraghi; Gagliardini, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Bernardeschi, Balotelli, Insigne.
> 
> Polonia (4-4-1-1): Fabianski; Bereszynski, Glik, Bednarek, Reca; Blaszczykowski, Krychowiak, Klich, Kurzawa; Zielinski; Lewandowski.*



Chiesa non può stare fuori. Avrei preferito Berna CC, e Criscito al posto di Biraghi e Barella al posto di Gagliardini


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2018)

Ma quanto sono ritardati in Rai ? Hanno bloccato il segnale su Sky


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Italia (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zappacosta, Bonucci, Chiellini, Biraghi; Gagliardini, Jorginho, Pellegrini; Bernardeschi, Balotelli, Insigne.
> 
> Polonia (4-4-1-1): Fabianski; Bereszynski, Glik, Bednarek, Reca; Blaszczykowski, Krychowiak, Klich, Kurzawa; Zielinski; Lewandowski.*



Ora mi sono reso conto che si gioca contro il Polonia a Pologna


----------



## uolfetto (7 Settembre 2018)

secondo me siamo scarsi forte. non è che mancini possa fare miracoli, anche se fuori chiesa non l'ho capita.


----------



## rossonerosempre (7 Settembre 2018)

Non so se è più scarsa questa nazionale o quella di Ventura!


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Settembre 2018)

Ecco il miracolo di Donnarumma......


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

cos'ha preso donnarumma a zielinski... che schifo il duo centrale gobbo


----------



## CIppO (7 Settembre 2018)

Siamo scarsi. Ridicoli, direi.


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Settembre 2018)

Chiellini ha pure preso il giallo.... bravo capitano!!!


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Settembre 2018)

(Contro questi scarponi meglio che i nostri stiano in panchina.......)


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Settembre 2018)

Zappacosta non sembra sto granchè.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

Ma sto Bernardewski non possiamo darlo ai polacchi?


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Settembre 2018)

Ma a Bernardeschi in questo anno alla Juve cosa è successo?... sembra un’altra persona....mah...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

hahahahahaha ancora zielinschi


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2018)

Nazionale scarsa.


----------



## diavolo (7 Settembre 2018)

Bernardette è imbarazzante


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

ma szescoso non è nemmeno titolare nella polonia? comunque siamo dei cessi veri


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Settembre 2018)

Quanti errori..........l.l


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Settembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Zappacosta non sembra sto granchè.



rettifico, sono scarsi pure gli altri


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Settembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nazionale scarsa.


Sei perfino bravo...definire scarsa questa nazionale è farle un complimento...penosa è meglio...poi speriamo nel miracolo...


----------



## Beppe85 (7 Settembre 2018)

Sarà anche scarsa ma chiellini centrale anziché capitan romagnoli... non si può vedere.
Poi boh... sarà anche che son milanista ma i nostri da noi non sono così scarsi.
Calabria, Bonaventura e Cutrone per dirne 3...
Aggiungerei che Gigio ha fatto anche un miracolo...
Ma tanto si punta sempre sui giocatori della juve...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

sempre che sta nations league serva a qualcosa... direi che siamo praticamente già retrocessi in B


----------



## 7vinte (7 Settembre 2018)

Gagliardini è scarso forte


----------



## hakaishin (7 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gagliardini è scarso forte



La squadra nell’insieme fa schifo 
Ci sono buoni giocatori in questa nazionale ma nell’insieme è oscena


----------



## Andre96 (7 Settembre 2018)

Bonaventura palesemente il migliore a centrocampo e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Settembre 2018)

Ma cosa vi aspettavate ragazzi? È inizio stagione, figuratevi se dei giocatori non ancora in forma vanno a farsi il mazzo per una pseudo amichevole che vale quanto un torneo della sagra di paese...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vi aspettavate ragazzi? È inizio stagione, figuratevi se dei giocatori non ancora in forma vanno a farsi il mazzo per una pseudo amichevole che vale quanto un torneo della sagra di paese...



Anche questo è vero


----------



## diavolo (7 Settembre 2018)

Fai con comodo ad uscire Balo,tanto stiamo vincendo.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vi aspettavate ragazzi? È inizio stagione, figuratevi se dei giocatori non ancora in forma vanno a farsi il mazzo per una pseudo amichevole che vale quanto un torneo della sagra di paese...



Non è così stavolta. Perché oltre a dare la possibilità di vincere un trofeo ufficiale, che può essere utile per il ranking, ci si può qualificare direttamente per l’Europeo.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

ci rendiamo conto di quanto sono costati tutti e 3 insieme jorginho - gagliardini - bernardeschi ? mah... i soliti sopravvalutati dai media italiani


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2018)

Questa Italia rischia seriamente di non andare nemmeno all'Europeo nonostante passino 2 più le migliore terze dei gironi..


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa Italia rischia seriamente di non andare nemmeno all'Europeo nonostante passino 2 più le migliore terze dei gironi..



in realtà passano solo le prime 2 dei gironi più le migliori 4 della nations league (da cui siamo già fuori)


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

ma dove tira malaventura


----------



## 7vinte (7 Settembre 2018)

Finalmente Chiesa. Una nazionale che vuole ripartire dai giovani non può prescindere da un talento cristallino come lui. Certo non avrei levato Insigne


----------



## 7vinte (7 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa Italia rischia seriamente di non andare nemmeno all'Europeo nonostante passino 2 più le migliore terze dei gironi..



Non esageriamo


----------



## Andre96 (7 Settembre 2018)

Madonna sto Federico...


----------



## 7vinte (7 Settembre 2018)

Rigore! Grande Chiesa!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2018)

Che bestia Chiesa


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2018)

E' davvero l'unico in questa nazionale sempre detto.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

Sto Chiesa è veramente consacrato da Gesù... rigore inesistente


----------



## 7vinte (7 Settembre 2018)

Goool! Jorginho!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2018)

L'Italia non segnava in gare ufficiali dal 9 ottobre 2017


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto Chiesa è veramente consacrato da Gesù... rigore inesistente



Mi chiedevo dov'era il Var ma poi mi sono ricordato che non è FIFA ma UEFA e non c'è


----------



## 7vinte (7 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Finalmente Chiesa. Una nazionale che vuole ripartire dai giovani non può prescindere da un talento cristallino come lui. Certo non avrei levato Insigne



...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2018)

Comunque quel cesso di Biraghi che tutti volevano.. madonna mia che cesso 1029392 cross tutti addosso al giocatore avversario


----------



## Schism75 (7 Settembre 2018)

Biraghi per 3 volte consecutive ha crossato addosso all’avversario. Mah.


----------



## malos (7 Settembre 2018)

Biraghi mi fa rivalutare perfino Abate.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Settembre 2018)

Chiesa è un giovane interessante ma non è il fenomeno che dipingete. Un giocatore che si gira e crossa alla cieca con gli occhi chiusi, non è un campione.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque quel cesso di Biraghi che tutti volevano.. madonna mia che cesso 1029392 cross tutti addosso al giocatore avversario



Ho pensato la stessa cosa...e naturalmente chi è che lo voleva questo? Il solito geniaccio 

E Tardelli che gli mette 7 in pagella?


----------



## koti (8 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Chiesa è un giovane interessante ma non è il fenomeno che dipingete. Un giocatore che si gira e crossa alla cieca con gli occhi chiusi, non è un campione.



Concordo, spicca per capacità atletica ma in quanto a talento puro non è nulla di fenomenale.


----------



## demonark (8 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sarà anche scarsa ma chiellini centrale anziché capitan romagnoli... non si può vedere.
> Poi boh... sarà anche che son milanista ma i nostri da noi non sono così scarsi.
> Calabria, Bonaventura e Cutrone per dirne 3...
> Aggiungerei che Gigio ha fatto anche un miracolo...
> Ma tanto si punta sempre sui giocatori della juve...



e chi sarebbero tutti questi giocatori della juve su cui si punta? ce ne stanno 3 in croce nella rosa......e aggiungo per fortuna!
poi su chiellini posso anche essere d'accordo con te, figurati che io volevo si ritirasse perchè ha quel problema al polpaccio che ogni anno gli fa saltare 2 mesi di stagione, e non era proprio il caso di continuare alla sua età in nazionale!
ma se guardi la cosa con un pelo di obiettività, ma giusto un pelo eh, ti renderai conto che il motivo della titolarità indiscussa sua e di bonucci è dovuta SOPRATTUTTO al fattore esperienza e mentalità vincente ad alti livelli.
prova a esaminare a mente ogni singolo giocatore di questa nazionale scarsissima e ti renderai conto che è piena zeppa di gente che non ha vinto una mazza o al massimo una inutile supecoppa italiana.....
chiellini e bonucci servono a dare un minimo delle cose sopra citate....lo stesso bernardeschi con la vittoria dello scudeo nella scorsa stagione ha acquisito molta più sicurezza e autostima , cosa che lo ha reso migliore di tanti suoi compagni.
ah, te lo dice uno che la nazionale italiana la gufa sempre per motivi che non voglio esporre.
questo per dire che non me ne frega nulla di difendere i calciatori bianconeri.
detto questo, romagnoli è un grandissimo giocatore, e giocherà spesso, NON TI PREOCCUPARE!
e comunque, tempo massimo 2 anni, e nessuno gli toglie più il posto nemmeno per una gara per il prossimo decennio.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2018)

Come avevo detto nel prepartita gagliardini mezz'ala una sciagura!!!
Biraghi corre sicuramente tantissimo ma non è assolutamente capace di saltare l'uomo(si limita solo a spostare palla per crossare in pieno stile abate) e non vede passaggi se non quelli banali. Il nostro calabria è di un altra categoria.
Terzino di basso livello.
Benissimo Donnarumma, bene pellegrini, benissimo chiesa. Malissimo balotelli, male zappacosta, male insigne.
Nel post gara quando tardelli ha intervistato jorginho muovendogli qualche critica per come si è mosso e per gli errori tecnici sono rimasto sbigottito dall'arroganza e dai toni di questo giocatore.
A un certo punto ha chiesto chi fosse a intervistarlo e quando ha sentito pronunciare il nome di Tardelli ( non l'ultimo arrivato come giocatore ) non ha replicato.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Chiesa è un giovane interessante ma non è il fenomeno che dipingete. Un giocatore che si gira e crossa alla cieca con gli occhi chiusi, non è un campione.



Però è l'unico che punta l'uomo andando verso il fondo anzichè tagliare verso il centro come fanno tutti.
Ala vecchia maniera.
Tecnicamente deve migliorare tantissimo , hai ragione . Quando abbassa la testa non vede più gioco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa...e naturalmente chi è che lo voleva questo? Il solito geniaccio
> 
> E Tardelli che gli mette 7 in pagella?



tardelli ormai è bollito, tu pensa che nel post intervista ha detto a jorginho: "non hai fatto una buona partita, non hai giocato come il jorginho di napoli e di manchester" e jorghino gli risponde: "non ho mai giocato a manchester" e tardelli: "scusami, scumai serginho... emh ser, gior, jorginho"


----------



## varvez (8 Settembre 2018)

Meno male che in studio c'era Paola Ferrari con la sua competenza


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Settembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> tardelli ormai è bollito, tu pensa che nel post intervista ha detto a jorginho: "non hai fatto una buona partita, non hai giocato come il jorginho di napoli e di manchester" e jorghino gli risponde: "non ho mai giocato a manchester" e tardelli: "scusami, scumai serginho... emh ser, gior, jorginho"



Sì sì, ho visto il siparietto


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Chiesa è un giovane interessante ma non è il fenomeno che dipingete. Un giocatore che si gira e crossa alla cieca con gli occhi chiusi, non è un campione.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Ha una grande rapidita' ma al livello tecnico non mi pare uno da grande squadra. In questa nazionale povera di talento e' chiaro che spicchi, ma sinceramente non mi pare la prima pietra su cui edificare un nuovo corso. Guardo lui e poi ricordo suo padre e rivorrei il secondo come attaccante dell'Italia. Quello si che era un grande giocatore.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Settembre 2018)

Comunque non so davvero se Mancini sia il CT giusto per questa nazionale. Questo suo insistere su giocatori che sono palesemente inadeguati in contesti di alto livello alla lunga si rivelera' controproducente.


----------



## odasensei (8 Settembre 2018)

Grande Roberto "faccio la formazione a caso" Mancini, l'allenatore giusto per ripartire 
Jorginho con ai lati Gagliardini e Pellegrini 
Biraghi 
Balo e Bernardeschi 
Tardelli poi  l'idolo della serata, mi chiedo quale credibilità possa avere dopo ieri, semmai gliene fosse rimasta qualcuna


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Chiesa è un giovane interessante ma non è il fenomeno che dipingete. Un giocatore che si gira e crossa alla cieca con gli occhi chiusi, non è un campione.



D'accordo. Anche a me non sembra un fenomeno. Basa tutto sulla velocità, la tecnica non è a livelli adeguati. Personalmente, preferisco altri profili, più tecnici e con gioco meno "nervoso". Sparerò una bomba, ma secondo me forse è anche meglio avere uno come Castillejo per quel poco che ho visto, a parte il ruolo.


----------



## odasensei (8 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Chiesa è un giovane interessante ma non è il fenomeno che dipingete. Un giocatore che si gira e crossa alla cieca con gli occhi chiusi, non è un campione.



Infatti l'errore è di chi lo dipinge per fenomeno (vabbè le solite esagerazioni da forum), ha ancora 20 anni e tanti difetti da limare ma la base c'è ed è molto buona, basti vedere ieri come ha cambiato la partita


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Settembre 2018)

Bloccare il campionato per sto schifo di squadra mi fa veramente imbestialire.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Settembre 2018)

demonark ha scritto:


> e chi sarebbero tutti questi giocatori della juve su cui si punta? ce ne stanno 3 in croce nella rosa......e aggiungo per fortuna!
> poi su chiellini posso anche essere d'accordo con te, figurati che io volevo si ritirasse perchè ha quel problema al polpaccio che ogni anno gli fa saltare 2 mesi di stagione, e non era proprio il caso di continuare alla sua età in nazionale!
> ma se guardi la cosa con un pelo di obiettività, ma giusto un pelo eh, ti renderai conto che il motivo della titolarità indiscussa sua e di bonucci è dovuta SOPRATTUTTO al fattore esperienza e mentalità vincente ad alti livelli.
> prova a esaminare a mente ogni singolo giocatore di questa nazionale scarsissima e ti renderai conto che è piena zeppa di gente che non ha vinto una mazza o al massimo una inutile supecoppa italiana.....
> ...



penso di immaginare il perché tifi contro la nazionale,tipico dello juventino medio che ha la sindrome dell'accerchiamento e complotto.
Detto questo Bernardeschi ha acquisito personalità e mentalità, perché avete vinto lo scudo non si può leggere. Si e no avrà giocato 5 partite l'anno scorso, e quasi mai da titolare. Ahahahha. voi gobbi siete fantastici. Vivete in un mondo tutto vostro.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però è l'unico che punta l'uomo andando verso il fondo anzichè tagliare verso il centro come fanno tutti.
> Ala vecchia maniera.
> Tecnicamente deve migliorare tantissimo , hai ragione . Quando abbassa la testa non vede più gioco.


Si punta l'uomo e cerca di superarlo in velocità, nulla da dire su questo. Corre come un matto, e fisicamente regge anche molto bene i contrasti. Ma non è un giocatore di tecnica pura, lui non dribbla, supera l'avversario con lo scatto. Ovviamente migliorerà, ma per me è un giocatore normalissimo, come ce ne sono tanti in premier. Per dire un gervinho è molto più forte. 


Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Ha una grande rapidita' ma al livello tecnico non mi pare uno da grande squadra. In questa nazionale povera di talento e' chiaro che spicchi, ma sinceramente non mi pare la prima pietra su cui edificare un nuovo corso. Guardo lui e poi ricordo suo padre e rivorrei il secondo come attaccante dell'Italia. Quello si che era un grande giocatore.


Concordo al 100%


gabri65 ha scritto:


> D'accordo. Anche a me non sembra un fenomeno. Basa tutto sulla velocità, la tecnica non è a livelli adeguati. Personalmente, preferisco altri profili, più tecnici e con gioco meno "nervoso". Sparerò una bomba, ma secondo me forse è anche meglio avere uno come Castillejo per quel poco che ho visto, a parte il ruolo.


Non so, a me Castillejo per quel poco che ho visto, in Spagna, invece mi sembra proprio un giocatore molto simile a Chiesa. Però vediamo, magari mi sbaglio.


odasensei ha scritto:


> Infatti l'errore è di chi lo dipinge per fenomeno (vabbè le solite esagerazioni da forum), ha ancora 20 anni e tanti difetti da limare ma la base c'è ed è molto buona, basti vedere ieri come ha cambiato la partita



Io non dico sia scarso, sicuramente è un buon giocatore, che può ancora migliorare, ma non è un crack. In generale tutti dicono sia il nuovo talento italiano, mah, a me sembra un giocatore destinato alla mediocrità. Per dire, Bernardeschi tecnicamente è più forte, anche se non mi è mai piaciuto più di tanto. Calciare in porta o crossare ad occhi chiusi, alla cieca, non è da campione. Se guardi Borini, fa la stessa identica cosa (non li sto paragonando, attenzione). I giocatori forti, sono di altro tipo. Se è vero che la viola vuole 50 mln per questo, per me può stare tranquillamente lì a vita.

P.S. per me ieri non ha cambiato niente. Semplicemente è un giocatore dinamico che fa movimento, e quindi in un'italia spenta e priva di idee, e anche statica, è sembrato il migliore. Normale. 
Ma a parte il rigore che avrebbe fatto?rigore che tra l'altro, per me non c'era assolutamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si punta l'uomo e cerca di superarlo in velocità, nulla da dire su questo. Corre come un matto, e fisicamente regge anche molto bene i contrasti. Ma non è un giocatore di tecnica pura, lui non dribbla, supera l'avversario con lo scatto. Ovviamente migliorerà, ma per me è un giocatore normalissimo, come ce ne sono tanti in premier. Per dire un gervinho è molto più forte.
> 
> Concordo al 100%
> 
> ...



Fenomeno non lo è ma fa sempre piacere quando un ragazzo con doti si affaccia al grande calcio.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si punta l'uomo e cerca di superarlo in velocità, nulla da dire su questo. Corre come un matto, e fisicamente regge anche molto bene i contrasti. Ma non è un giocatore di tecnica pura, lui non dribbla, supera l'avversario con lo scatto. Ovviamente migliorerà, ma per me è un giocatore normalissimo, come ce ne sono tanti in premier. Per dire un gervinho è molto più forte.
> 
> Concordo al 100%
> 
> ...



Giusto corvo. D'accordo con te in tutto. Anche sul rigore che pure per me non c'era. Chiesa e' bravo a prendere posizione tra il difendente e il pallone ma il giocatore polacco prende prima la palla e in un secondo momento lui. Mi chiedo sinceramente come si possa sostenere che sia rigore perche' lo stende. Cosa deve fare il difensore in quei casi?Smaterializzarsi?


----------



## odasensei (8 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io non dico sia scarso, sicuramente è un buon giocatore, che può ancora migliorare, ma non è un crack. In generale tutti dicono sia il nuovo talento italiano, mah, a me sembra un giocatore destinato alla mediocrità. Per dire, Bernardeschi tecnicamente è più forte, anche se non mi è mai piaciuto più di tanto. Calciare in porta o crossare ad occhi chiusi, alla cieca, non è da campione. Se guardi Borini, fa la stessa identica cosa (non li sto paragonando, attenzione). I giocatori forti, sono di altro tipo. Se è vero che la viola vuole 50 mln per questo, per me può stare tranquillamente lì a vita.



Ma a me sembra che tu ti stia basando solo sulla partita di ieri, sta cosa degli occhi chiusi in campionato non è mai stata notata (e anche leggendo cosa hai scritto sui dribbling mi sembra che l'hai visto poco o male), che a volte abbassi la testa è un altro conto ed è uno dei difetti da limare senza dubbio
Gervinho è un giocatore decisamente più ignorante di Chiesa, non esageriamo ora



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> P.S. per me ieri non ha cambiato niente. Semplicemente è un giocatore dinamico che fa movimento, e quindi in un'italia spenta e priva di idee, e anche statica, è sembrato il migliore. Normale.
> Ma a parte il rigore che avrebbe fatto?rigore che tra l'altro, per me non c'era assolutamente.



oh capisco che probabilmente ti sta anche sul culo ma stai esagerando, ieri la partita l'ha cambiata eccome, lo dici tu stesso poi, eravamo spenti e privi di idee, in attacco c'era tutta gente che si muoveva esclusivamente in orizzontale (grande Mancio  ), Chiesa è stato l'unico a cercare il movimento in verticale, non avrà fatto molto ma senza di lui ieri perdevamo


----------



## demonark (8 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sarà anche scarsa ma chiellini centrale anziché capitan romagnoli... non si può vedere.
> Poi boh... sarà anche che son milanista ma i nostri da noi non sono così scarsi.
> Calabria, Bonaventura e Cutrone per dirne 3...
> Aggiungerei che Gigio ha fatto anche un miracolo...
> Ma tanto si punta sempre sui giocatori della juve...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> penso di immaginare il perché tifi contro la nazionale,tipico dello juventino medio che ha la sindrome dell'accerchiamento e complotto.
> Detto questo Bernardeschi ha acquisito personalità e mentalità, perché avete vinto lo scudo non si può leggere. Si e no avrà giocato 5 partite l'anno scorso, e quasi mai da titolare. Ahahahha. voi gobbi siete fantastici. Vivete in un mondo tutto vostro.



esattamente come è tipico del tifoso milanista medio ritenersi al di sopra di tutto e prendersi la libertà di prendere il pensiero di un solo tifoso (in questo caso il mio) e farlo diventare il pensiero di 5 milioni di gobbi.....secondo quale statistica o numeri però non si sa.
quanto a bernardeschi, trattasi anche qui di pensiero mio personale, opinabile quanto vuoi, ma sta di fatto che di giovani scudettati in questa nazionale ce ne stanno pochi, a memoria mi vengono in mente solo lui e rugani.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Settembre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma a me sembra che tu ti stia basando solo sulla partita di ieri, sta cosa degli occhi chiusi in campionato non è mai stata notata (e anche leggendo cosa hai scritto sui dribbling mi sembra che l'hai visto poco o male), che a volte abbassi la testa è un altro conto ed è uno dei difetti da limare senza dubbio
> Gervinho è un giocatore decisamente più ignorante di Chiesa, non esageriamo ora
> 
> 
> ...



ma che dici?  Cioè se uno dice che quel giocatore a suo modo di vedere non è un fenomeno o potenziale campione, significa che gli sta antipatico? 
P.S. non mi baso affatto sulla partita della nazionale, ma anzi in questa partita bene o male ha fatto qualcosina, a differenza degli altri. Gervinho è decisamente più forte. Altro che. Quando vedrò chiesa tenere testa da SOLO a tutta la difesa della juve, cambierò idea.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Settembre 2018)

demonark ha scritto:


> esattamente come è tipico del tifoso milanista medio ritenersi al di sopra di tutto e prendersi la libertà di prendere il pensiero di un solo tifoso (in questo caso il mio) e farlo diventare il pensiero di 5 milioni di gobbi.....secondo quale statistica o numeri però non si sa.
> quanto a bernardeschi, trattasi anche qui di pensiero mio personale, opinabile quanto vuoi, ma sta di fatto che di giovani scudettati in questa nazionale ce ne stanno pochi, a memoria mi vengono in mente solo lui e rugani.



Certo  dai su fai il bravo  che non sei il solo juventino ad odiare la nazionale e tifare contro, per motivi arcinoti. Su bernardeschi, quello che ho detto è una cosa oggettiva,l'esperienza l'ha acquisita, certo, ma quella della panchina juventina. Su questo aspetto, non c'è dubbio, che ha acquisito tantissima esperienza.


----------



## odasensei (9 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma che dici?  Cioè se uno dice che quel giocatore a suo modo di vedere non è un fenomeno o potenziale campione, significa che gli sta antipatico?
> P.S. non mi baso affatto sulla partita della nazionale, ma anzi in questa partita bene o male ha fatto qualcosina, a differenza degli altri. Gervinho è decisamente più forte. Altro che. Quando vedrò chiesa tenere testa da SOLO a tutta la difesa della juve, cambierò idea.



Il discorso dell'antipatia era legato al fatto che ritieni non abbia cambiato la partita, se poi devi cambiare quello che dico giusto per avvalorare la tua tesi puoi anche farti un monologo


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Settembre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Il discorso dell'antipatia era legato al fatto che ritieni non abbia cambiato la partita, se poi devi cambiare quello che dico giusto per avvalorare la tua tesi puoi anche farti un monologo



beh per me non ha fatto niente di eclatante, ho anche detto che il rigore non c'era a mio avviso. Di sicuro rispetto ad altri, almeno ha messo impegno e grinta. Nulla da dire su questo. Io non ho bisogno di fare nessun monologo, ho semplicemente risposto al tuo quote.


----------



## demonark (10 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Certo  dai su fai il bravo  che non sei il solo juventino ad odiare la nazionale e tifare contro, per motivi arcinoti. Su bernardeschi, quello che ho detto è una cosa oggettiva,l'esperienza l'ha acquisita, certo, ma quella della panchina juventina. Su questo aspetto, non c'è dubbio, che ha acquisito tantissima esperienza.




esponi questi motivi, magari potrei sorprenderti e dirti il motivo per la quale mi fa ribrezzo a me tifare la nazionale.
su bernardeschi io rispetto il tuo pensiero, ma è una cosa abbastanza evidente che i calciatori dopo aver vinto (anche dalla panca) acquisiscono più autostima e convinzione dei propri mezzi.


----------

